# XD-40 Subcompact: First gun owned, have questions regarding discharge noise, grain



## XD40Colorado

Hey All,

For my birthday today, I received an XD40 Subcompact from a good friend of mine. It came with a standard-capacity 9 round mag, and 2 12 round high-capacity mags. Seems like a quality piece so far.

Anyways, I have some general firearms-related questions, along with a couple XD-40 specific ones. I'd appreciate any help you guys can give! 

What does 'grain' mean? In the XD40 manual, it says I should use 140 - 180 grain ammunition. The ammunition I purchased today was Federal .40 SW 180 grain FMJ. So what exactly does the 'grain' mean?
How loud should a .40 caliber handgun be? When I fired mine at the range today, using the above ammo, it sounded like a mini-cannon. Having never owned a handgun before, I'm unsure how loud 'normal' is, but this seemed really loud! Is something wrong with my gun? Also, I hope I don' t have to use this in my home, because I'd go stone deaf after a couple shots!
What's the effective range for an XD-40 subcompact? I was thinking maybe about 25-30 yards with the 3" barrel?

Great, that's it. Thanks in advance for any replies, really hoping to get some info!
Stay safe!


----------



## CharlieW

Hi there -- I also have an XD40sc, and have been very happy with it. It has been very reliable and accurate. If anything, it is overbuilt.

1. I looked up grain and it is a unit of weight equal to 1/7000 of a pound -- so an 180 grain bullet is just over 4 tenths of an ounce.

2. 40 caliber pistols are LOUD, especially in a short barrel. People generally talk about the 40 as having a sharp recoil, and that relates to the bullet weight and velocity. 357's push smaller bullets at higher velocities, and are LOUDER. Use your hearing protection.

3. My XD40sc is surprisingly accurate for a 3" barrel. I think that the accuracy of the pistol is good out past 25-30 yards, but the short sight radius make ME less effective at those ranges. At self-defense distances of 7-15 yards, I think the XD40sc is very effective.

Good Luck with your XD40sc. I hope your experience is as positive as mine has been.


----------



## XD40Colorado

Well so far it has been awesome. Definitely feels good to exercise my 2nd Amendment rights!


----------



## Blackbeard

XD40Colorado said:


> Hey All,
> 
> For my birthday today, I received an XD40 Subcompact from a good friend of mine. It came with a standard-capacity 9 round mag, and 2 12 round high-capacity mags. Seems like a quality piece so far.
> 
> Anyways, I have some general firearms-related questions, along with a couple XD-40 specific ones. I'd appreciate any help you guys can give!
> 
> What does 'grain' mean? In the XD40 manual, it says I should use 140 - 180 grain ammunition. The ammunition I purchased today was Federal .40 SW 180 grain FMJ. So what exactly does the 'grain' mean?
> How loud should a .40 caliber handgun be? When I fired mine at the range today, using the above ammo, it sounded like a mini-cannon. Having never owned a handgun before, I'm unsure how loud 'normal' is, but this seemed really loud! Is something wrong with my gun? Also, I hope I don' t have to use this in my home, because I'd go stone deaf after a couple shots!
> What's the effective range for an XD-40 subcompact? I was thinking maybe about 25-30 yards with the 3" barrel?
> 
> Great, that's it. Thanks in advance for any replies, really hoping to get some info!
> Stay safe!


Happy Belated Birthday & *CONGRATS* on your New XD!

CharlieW already answered your questions above.

Yes... Grain refers to the Bullets Weight.

_ALL_ of my Guns are loud, even the .22's. You don't notice them too much in a Rifle, because the Barrel is further away from you. The Shorter the Barrel, the Closer it is to you, and the Louder it'll sound. BTW... _"IF"_... you have to fire your gun at a BG in your Home, I do believe your hearing will be the least of your worries at the moment.

One other thing to note, is that you'll get a pretty good _"KICK"_, or _"Recoil"_ from a Short Barrel Gun, as opposed to a Longer Barrel Gun. Just make sure you've got a good Two-Hand Grip on it, and hold it tight and keep it straight and level. _"SQUEEZE"_..... the Trigger... Don't Pull it! You'll end up with shots to the Lower Left or Lower Right, depending on whether you're right or left handed.

Last thing..... Keep Your Finger Off of the Trigger, until you have identified your Target and are ready to fire. XD's have a 5.5-lb Trigger Pull, if I recall correctly, and it doesn't take much to send a chunk of lead out of the pointy end unexpectedly!

Enjoy!

Cheers!

BB


----------



## Overkill0084

It's supposed to be fairly loud. It is working as advertised. If you continue to find it annoying go with plug & muffs together.
As with every small/Subcompact gun i've dealt with, the limiting factor is the sights and the shooter. I would guess most people would be fine out to about 15 yds. A truely excellent shooter may be able to push that a ways. 
They are surprisingly accurate guns. Once you get settled in with it, you will probably enjoy it. It does get tiring to shoot with full power ammo fairly quickly. Beyond about 50 or 60 rds, the recoil can turn it from fun into work.


----------



## lnxtinman

got my xd40 a few weeks ago and have a couple hundred 165 grain rounds thru it...it is my first hg and i like it alot. yes it is very loud and earplugs are highly recommended


----------



## Jonathan926

I'm looking to buy the XD .40 SC. Does anybody use it as a CC? And it seems that everyone is very happy with there's? Any other thoughts on it?


----------



## Overkill0084

Jonathan926 said:


> I'm looking to buy the XD .40 SC. Does anybody use it as a CC? And it seems that everyone is very happy with there's? Any other thoughts on it?


I was carrying it all the time, I've added another gun to the rotation, so it sees less use these days. It's a bit thick, but not too bad. Don't cheap out on holsters, ask me how I know. I recently ordered a Theis Holster for my Dan Wesson, I will be getting another for the XD40SC. Very similar to the Supertucks for less money. They came highly recommended and I found mine to be very well executed.

Theisholsters.com | Products | Custom IWB Holsters


----------



## KenW.

I own an XD9sc, XD40sc, XDm 3.8 40c, and an XD45c. They are each pleasantly loud. I wear one every day for my work. I'm armed everywhere I am sober. Concealed carry both IWB and OWB is a cinch. The belt and holster make a world of difference. Don't skimp.
My sc's generally ride in a Serpa holster or a Blackhawk Askins Avenger: both OWB. The 3.8 and the 45 ( a 4") are comfortable IWB in a Galco Summer Comfort.

My XDs got me to put my 1911s away on the top shelf of the safe.


----------



## JerryMac

I carry a XD Sub Compact, and it is one very fine weapon, do not go cheap on holsters,and do not overlook the gun belt, it really does make a difference. You will get a thousand different opinions, and most will be good, i use a custom holster maker , UBG holsters,UBGHolsters.com, and for the XD I use the bonneville, which is owb, but very comfortable and easy to conceal, also the canute which is the IWB holster I own is very comfortable. Dont put a 600 dollar gun, in a fifteen dollar holster held up with a wal - mart belt, if ya can afford the weapon, you should be able to afford something to carry it in.....you owe that to yourself....

Only two defining forces have ever offered to die for you, Jesus Christ and the American GI. One died for your soul, the other for your freedom.


----------



## JerryMac

Oh, forgot to mention, my XD40 is also LOUD !!! LOL


----------

